# Supplements, yay or nay?



## Badpony87

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and I'm looking forward to getting advice and participating in the discussions!

I'm debating on supplements for my shetland pony Dixie. Dixie is around 12 and I have had her at a stable for 10 years that has decided to close. Where the stable is located, it's very nice for trail riding but not so great for driving a cart. The new stable we are moving to is perfect for trail carting and I'm looking forward to getting started on Training! I know ponies can live on air but I'm wondering if adding some supplements for joint maintenance and general health would benefit her as she has never been more than a lawn mower until now (she typically gets worked once a week in the round pen for exercise). Her current feed is hay morning and night, lives on a dry lot, turned out to graze for a few hours a day and gets a cup of Purina miniature horse and pony feed morning and night. Vet says she is at a perfect weight.

Also, what are some good supplements if you recommend them, been looking at smart Pak but I'm not really familiar with supplements and brands. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I've used Smart Pak before and liked it. But I was introduced to Dynamite about 10 years ago and have had my horses on it ever since. I chose the supplement for horses on pasture, and I didn't want selenium, as our area has plenty naturally. My 20 year old gelding has been on their Free & Easy joint supplement for about 3 years. I would not put a 10 year old horse on joint supplement; I have heard that it can inhibit the horse's ability to maintain its own joint health.

I also use their mineral salt. I do think horses benefit from a supplement.

Best wishes on your new location and harness training! Keep us posted on your progress, please!


----------



## Badpony87

Thanks so much Marsha! I will definitely look into dynamite. Do you have any experience with digestive support supplements? I took a little test on the smart Pak site and it recommended a general thrive vitamin, joint maintenance supplement and a digestive care supplement with a colic care guarantee. I guess they will pay up to $7500 on your vet bills if your horse colics while using their supplement.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Badpony87 said:


> Thanks so much Marsha! I will definitely look into dynamite. Do you have any experience with digestive support supplements? I took a little test on the smart Pak site and it recommended a general thrive vitamin, joint maintenance supplement and a digestive care supplement with a colic care guarantee. I guess they will pay up to $7500 on your vet bills if your horse colics while using their supplement.


Yes. I used the Dynamite prebiotic on a horse I had that was prone to colic during a weather change. After I put him on it, he never had any more trouble. I use it when one is on antibiotics or some other stress. It is rather expensive.

Like I mentioned, I probably wouldn't put a 10 year old horse on joint supplement.


----------



## Debby - LB

I do recommend supplements if needed especially the pre and probiotics. Taking into consideration the area you live in test your pasture and/or hay for vitamins and minerals lacking and then supplement those.

I agree with Marsha about the joint supplement, I wouldn't add that one either for the reason she stated. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PintoPalLover

I'm not a expert on nutrition, but I do want to say I've had good luck with SmartPak also . I started using it because my yearling mini filly (Sugar) was having a bit of a hard time keeping weight on , I picked SmartGain for her and got SmartVite Perform Pellets for my then 13 year old mare, since then Sugar got her weight back up and I weaned her off the powder and I'm still feeding Magnolia SmartVite Perform Pellets, I may start Sugar on them now soon, too. I try to keep free choice salt/mineral blocks out for them in their turnout area and their stall as well.


----------



## Cayuse

Hi! I have been using Opti-zyme probiotic on a mini who had belly issues and it works VERY well. Just thought I would throw that option out there. Also Sho-glo multi vitamins. Both are made by Manna Pro IIRC.


----------



## Badpony87

ThanKS so much everyone! I went with smartpak, they had a special where if you get the monthly delivery, the first month was half off. I thought it was a good chance to give them a try. I ended up getting thrive general vitamins for general good health, and prebiotic since we will be moving to a new stable and she will have to get used to a lot at once and hopefully this will be a preventive. And since the total came to $37 and if you get $40 you get free shipping, I got a small dose of hoof care supplements since she does tend to be a little tender footed. I will give it a month and decide if I want to continue with this regimen.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I think you will like working with Smartpak. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Badpony87

Smart Pak update, had an issue with connecting my PayPal and they were awesome! They answered the phone after 2 rings, no holding, no annoying music and the lady immediately knew my name and my horse. She helped with my issue and then asked about Dixie and ended up having a 5 minute conversation about her. She then told me not to hesitate to call if I need any adjustments made to her supplements, wished us good luck with the move and told me to give Dixie a pat for her. Best customer service ha ds down.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Badpony87 said:


> Smart Pak update, had an issue with connecting my PayPal and they were awesome! They answered the phone after 2 rings, no holding, no annoying music and the lady immediately knew my name and my horse. She helped with my issue and then asked about Dixie and ended up having a 5 minute conversation about her. She then told me not to hesitate to call if I need any adjustments made to her supplements, wished us good luck with the move and told me to give Dixie a pat for her. Best customer service ha ds down.


I agree! Everyone who has ever answered the phone there for me was knowledgeable. Gives you a very good, positive feeling!


----------



## frankarmes

Supplements are good but you must be careful about which one you buy because there are supplements that do not help you at all and you will give money for nothing or there are supplements that will generally only hurt you. For these reasons, it would be best to inform yourself well about the products you want to buy and be sure that they are quality. For example, I have been consuming products from CuraMed 750 Mg, Terry Naturally for a year and I can recommend them with confidence. Ever since I started taking them I have felt big differences.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

The O.P is talking about supplements for horses and ponies , not humans..........


----------

